# Guter Helm bis 100€?



## IpappnaseI (30. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte einen MTB Helm kaufen bis 100€. Gerne einen der an den Seiten und hinten gut schützt. Wir fahren Wald und leichte Bergwege.

Ich habe bis jetzt diesen im Auge:
Giro Fixture MIPS Fahrradhelm https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0776V571C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_P-IGEb1KATY9J


Offen für alle Farben und Hersteller


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. März 2020)

Giro Chronicle Mips.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p-man4687 (30. März 2020)

Ich finde den ixs gut, preislich ist er auch für 80€ zu haben.
Wichtig ist eh das er gut sitzt und zu deinem Kopf passt...
Ich hatte 6 verschiedene Modelle getestet bis einer gut gesessen hat und nicht sonstwohin gerutscht ist.









						Der beste MTB-Helm: 10 Modelle im Vergleichstest 2017
					

Kauftipp: IXS Trail RS Evo Der IXS Trail RS ist zu einem echten Erfolgsmodell geworden und daher waren wir besonders gespannt, die weiterentwickelte Evo-Version auszuprobieren. Neben neuen Farben und optischen Anpassungen bietet der Trail RS Evo auch ein überarbeitetes Verstellsystem und kommt...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## Florent29 (31. März 2020)

IpappnaseI schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich möchte einen MTB Helm kaufen bis 100€. Gerne einen der an den Seiten und hinten gut schützt. Wir fahren Wald und leichte Bergwege.
> 
> ...



Wichtig ist, dass er perfekt passt.

Von daher bringt das jetzt wenig wenn wir dir alle möglichen Modelle um die Ohren hauen und die sitzen dann auf deinem Kopf wie ein Nudelsieb.

Von daher halte ich von dem Giro wenig, weil es ihn nur in einer Größe gibt. Es sei denn du hast 60-61 Kopfumfang, dann ist es egal.


----------



## IpappnaseI (3. April 2020)

p-man4687 schrieb:


> Ich finde den ixs gut, preislich ist er auch für 80€ zu haben.
> Wichtig ist eh das er gut sitzt und zu deinem Kopf passt...
> Ich hatte 6 verschiedene Modelle getestet bis einer gut gesessen hat und nicht sonstwohin gerutscht ist.
> 
> ...



Was ist ein guter Ort um Helme zu testen? Ich wohne in einer eher kleinen Stadt und die Möglichkeiten sind eher begrenzt. Der Fahrradhändler? Karstadt Sport?


----------



## rhnordpool (3. April 2020)

Du Glücklicher. Schön, daß bei Euch die Geschäfte trotz Corona noch offen sind.


----------



## IpappnaseI (3. April 2020)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher. Schön, daß bei Euch die Geschäfte ¹1 Corona noch offen sind.


Sind sie nicht .
Aber sobald sie offen sind werde ich bereit sein.


----------



## rhnordpool (3. April 2020)

IpappnaseI schrieb:


> Aber sobald sie offen sind werde ich bereit sein.


Dann faß Dich in Geduld und warte, wer dann noch da ist. Karstadt ist ja schon in der Bredouille.
Generell: Gibt auch schon für 60,- € gute Helme. Zertifiziert sind die eh alle. also schau, was Dir richtig paßt, wo die Riemen und Befestigungen gut sitzen und funktionieren. Bei mir sinds Alpinahelme. Ist, glaub ich, identisch mit Uvex. Bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## aufgehts (3. April 2020)

IpappnaseI schrieb:


> Was ist ein guter Ort um Helme zu testen?



1. Dein Schädel
2. Da, wo es Helme gibt



3. Falls vorhanden, 
   Hirn einschalten


----------



## IpappnaseI (3. April 2020)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Dann faß Dich in Geduld und warte, wer dann noch da ist. Karstadt ist ja schon in der Bredouille.
> Generell: Gibt auch schon für 60,- € gute Helme. Zertifiziert sind die eh alle. also schau, was Dir richtig paßt, wo die Riemen und Befestigungen gut sitzen und funktionieren. Bei mir sinds Alpinahelme. Ist, glaub ich, identisch mit Uvex. Bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher.


Ich hab gelesen das MIPS enmpfehlenswert ist. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das ein Marketing-gimmick ist oder echter Schutz, aber ich würds gerne haben.


----------



## rhnordpool (3. April 2020)

IpappnaseI schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen das MIPS enmpfehlenswert ist.


Hab ich auch gelesen. Möchte mich aber nicht unbedingt ablegen, um rauszufinden, um wieviel besser das als ein normaler Helm ist  . Da fahr ich doch lieber mit begrenztem Risiko.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (3. April 2020)

Mir persönlich geht das gewackel der Helmschale mit MIPS auf den Keks. Vielleicht bin ich da auch nur etwas empfindlich.


----------



## p-man4687 (3. April 2020)

Ich hab alle interessanten Helme bestellt in 1-2 Größen.
Und dann sind halt alle zurück gegangen....
Bekommst dein Geld doch wieder. Oder mach halt auf Rechnung.


----------



## aufgehts (3. April 2020)

p-man4687 schrieb:


> Ich hab alle interessanten Helme bestellt in 1-2 Größen.
> Und dann sind halt alle zurück gegangen....
> Bekommst dein Geld doch wieder. Oder mach halt auf Rechnung.




Geil,
Rettet Amazon....
???


----------



## IpappnaseI (3. April 2020)

p-man4687 schrieb:


> Ich hab alle interessanten Helme bestellt in 1-2 Größen.
> Und dann sind halt alle zurück gegangen....
> Bekommst dein Geld doch wieder. Oder mach halt auf Rechnung.


Mach ich aus Prinzip nicht. Umwelt und so


----------



## gakul (3. April 2020)

Ich bin mit dem Fox Flux sehr zufrieden und auch mit dem IXS Trail, Uvex passt meiner Birne auch gut. Meine Freundin trägt POC Trabec und Tectal SPIN.


----------



## aufgehts (3. April 2020)

LukaG schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Fox Flux sehr zufrieden und auch mit dem IXS Trail, Uvex passt meiner Birne auch gut. Meine Freundin trägt POC Trabec und Tectal SPIN.



Die Birne vom TE muss sich halt anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gakul (4. April 2020)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Die Birne vom TE muss sich halt anpassen.


Deine vielleicht auch, man weißt ja nicht.


----------



## p-man4687 (4. April 2020)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Geil,
> Rettet Amazon....



Was hat das mit Amazon zutun?
Es gibt auch andere Händler wo ich häufig bestelle die eine gute Auswahl haben...?

Ich hab mich in Läden umgeschaut..
Zb. bei Stadler oder Lucky Bike und dort ist die Auswahl einfach nicht so gut wie ich es gern hätte.

Bei einem Helm nehme ich sicher nicht was gerade da ist.
Könnt ihr ja machen! Ich aber nicht.

Sonst Kauf ich auch lieber im laden wenn es sich dort Preislich nichts nimmt.
Ansonsten online shopping, was wohl oder übel die Zukunft/Gegenwart ist.


----------



## Sespri (4. April 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich geht das gewackel der Helmschale mit MIPS auf den Keks. Vielleicht bin ich da auch nur etwas empfindlich.


Dann wackelt vielleicht DEIN Helm etwas übermässig. Auf der Birne ist das bei meinen Helmen nicht spürbar.


----------



## grave_digga (4. April 2020)

Specialized Ambush Comp. Müsste gerade so ins Budget passen.


----------



## Xyz79 (4. April 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Dann wackelt vielleicht DEIN Helm etwas übermässig. Auf der Birne ist das bei meinen Helmen nicht spürbar.


Denke nicht das es nur an MEINEM Helm liegt. Beim normalen fahren merke ich da auch nichts von. Aber wenn das Vorderrad nach zb nem Manual mal etwas unsanft auf den Boden knallt schwingt die Schale schön nach. Und das ist nervig da es sich anfühlt als wäre der Helm locker. Und mein neuer speedframe ohne mips hat am Montag auch gemacht was er soll. Den hätte ich übrigens sehr sehr günstig abzugeben. ???


----------



## Florent29 (6. April 2020)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Dann faß Dich in Geduld und warte, wer dann noch da ist. Karstadt ist ja schon in der Bredouille.
> Generell: Gibt auch schon für 60,- € gute Helme. Zertifiziert sind die eh alle. also schau, was Dir richtig paßt, wo die Riemen und Befestigungen gut sitzen und funktionieren. Bei mir sinds Alpinahelme. *Ist, glaub ich, identisch mit Uvex. Bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher.*



Alpina ist Teil von Uvex.

Die haben zwei verschiedene Helm-Kollektionen, nutzen aber die gleichen Größeneinteilungen und eine ähnliche Passform.


----------



## IpappnaseI (18. Mai 2020)

War heute im Sportgeschäft und ich werde mir und meiner Frau den Giro Radix Mips bestellen.


----------



## Martinwurst (18. Mai 2020)

IpappnaseI schrieb:


> Mach ich aus Prinzip nicht. Umwelt und so


Mit dem Auto in die umliegenden Städte fahren und alle Händler durchprobieren, die ja meist eh nur ein paar Marken dahaben, ist da sicherlich schlechter, als wenn man sich von einem Onlineshop ein großes Paket liefern lässt und den Rest wieder zurück schickt.
Solang das nicht Amazon ist, werden die auch nicht gleich alle anprobierten Helme in die Müllverbrennungsanlage bringen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Mai 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Giro Chronicle Mips.


Hatte ich ja weiter oben empfohlen aber ich möchte meine Empfehlung wieder zurückziehen. Der knarzt mir zu dolle. Gerade auf dem Gravel Rad (hab wieder damit angefangen) stört das doch ungemein. Da ist alles ruhig und man hat beim Bergauffahren ein rhythmisches Knarzen. Das geht einem so auf den Sack. Es soll wohl am Mips liegen und mein nächster Helm wird das auch nicht mehr haben!


----------



## Raggygandalf (19. Mai 2020)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Specialized Ambush Comp. Müsste gerade so ins Budget passen.


In wieweit ist der schlechter als der normale ambush mips? Kostet halt schon gutes Stück weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (19. Mai 2020)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> In wieweit ist der schlechter als der normale ambush *mips*? Kostet halt schon gutes Stück weniger.



Denk mal nach...kommste bestimmt selber drauf


----------



## Raggygandalf (19. Mai 2020)

Mips haben doch beide, oder? 
Oder gibt's den alten ambush auch noch als comp Version? 
Mit gings nur um comp vs nicht comp


----------



## IpappnaseI (19. Mai 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Hatte ich ja weiter oben empfohlen aber ich möchte meine Empfehlung wieder zurückziehen. Der knarzt mir zu dolle. Gerade auf dem Gravel Rad (hab wieder damit angefangen) stört das doch ungemein. Da ist alles ruhig und man hat beim Bergauffahren ein rhythmisches Knarzen. Das geht einem so auf den Sack. Es soll wohl am Mips liegen und mein nächster Helm wird das auch nicht mehr haben!



Ich habe mich aber extra für den Radix Mips helm entschieden...


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Mai 2020)

IpappnaseI schrieb:


> Ich habe mich aber extra für den Radix Mips helm entschieden...


Kannst ja mal berichten.


----------



## grave_digga (19. Mai 2020)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> In wieweit ist der schlechter als der normale ambush mips? Kostet halt schon gutes Stück weniger.



Beim normalen ist die Kunststoffschale bis ganz runter gezogen, beim Comp nicht. Die Schale des Ambush besteht aus mehreren Teilen, der Comp aus einem, inwieweit sich daraus ein Vorteil ergibt kann ich nicht sagen. Innen sehen sie soweit gleich aus. Weiss nicht ob beim Comp Wechselpolster dabei sind.


----------

